# Upgrade W8.1-->W10



## usurp (9 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tou(te)s

Peut-on faire l'upgrade de W8.1 vers W10 sous bootcamp sans problème avec l'assistant de mise à jour W10?
C'est sur un  macbook pro retina 15' mi-2014 sous yosemite

-usurp-


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

Non, il te faut passer par une MAJ indépendante de Windows 10.

Essaye depuis ce lien... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/accessibility/windows10upgrade ...mais c'est sans garantie.

*Edit :* je me souviens que la MAJ gratuite de Windows 10 a pris fin le 29 juillet 2016.  A tout hasard, un peu de lecture... http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/mise-a-jour-gratuite-de-windows-10-mode-d-emploi-39846758.htm ...qui pourrait t'aider.


----------



## usurp (9 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Non, il te faut passer par une MAJ indépendante de Windows 10.
> 
> Essaye depuis ce lien... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/accessibility/windows10upgrade ...mais c'est sans garantie.
> 
> *Edit :* je me souviens que la MAJ gratuite de Windows 10 a pris fin le 29 juillet 2016.



En passant par le lien que tu as cité il est toujours possible de faire la mise à jour gratuitement, je l'ai fait il y a 2-3 semaines sur un portable pc
Et justement je me demandais si sur un W8 sous bootcamp on pouvait faire de même, ou s'il fallait reprendre toute la procédure BootCCamp (iso / telechargement drivers / instal etc)
Quand tu parlais de mise à jour "independante", c'était de ton lien dont tu parlais ?


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Quand tu parlais de mise à jour "independante", c'était de ton lien dont tu parlais ?


Oui, car Boot Camp ne fait qu'utiliser un fichier .iso et pas un fichier de MAJ du genre .exe, il ne sait pas le lire et surtout l'exécuter. Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32 pour permettre à l'installeur de Windows de démarrer et c'est tout.

Dès l'instant ou on est sous une partition Windows, on fait toutes les MAJ que l'on veut et faire un upgrade de Windows 7/8 vers Windows 10 ne pose aucun problème dès l'instant ou on possède le bon fichier. Il faut savoir que lors de la MAJ d'une version de Windows 7/8 vers Windows 10 créera un fichier temporaire de l'ancienne version dans un dossier bien spécifique. Tant que ce dossier est présent, il est possible revenir en arrière, soit de Windows 10 vers Windows 7/8 au cas ou il y aurait problème.


----------



## usurp (9 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> ...
> Dès l'instant ou on est sous une partition Windows, on fait toutes les MAJ que l'on veut et faire un upgrade de Windows 7/8 vers Windows 10 ne pose aucun problème dès l'instant ou on possède le bon fichier.
> ...


Ok super

Merci as toi Locke, c'est la réponses que je cherchais. J'avais peur que de faire cette mise à jour depuis W8 mette le bazar (séquence de boot ou autre)

-usurp


----------

